# Ossabaw Feb. feral hog roll call



## Semi-Pro (Jan 17, 2015)

Who is going?


----------



## jkp (Jan 18, 2015)

My buddy and I will be there, hope the weather and the animals are better than the PW hunt this year.
J


----------



## mattech (Jan 19, 2015)

Me me


----------



## Designasaurus (Jan 19, 2015)

Me, my college buddy, his son & his wife.  Can't wait!


----------



## jkp (Jan 19, 2015)

Designasaurus,
Did your son get a different reply from DNR about not-selected guest leaving camp.  I called again last week and was told again that if I brought my 13yr old they would have to stay in camp since they were not drawn, no exceptions regarless of age.  Just curious.
Thanks,
J


----------



## ktc286 (Jan 20, 2015)

My group of 4 will be there.  Looking forward to it......


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Jan 20, 2015)

jkp said:


> Designasaurus,
> Did your son get a different reply from DNR about not-selected guest leaving camp.  I called again last week and was told again that if I brought my 13yr old they would have to stay in camp since they were not drawn, no exceptions regarless of age.  Just curious.
> Thanks,
> J


Our group did not get drawn this time but we have been on the Feb. hog hunt a couple of times. They let my cousin take his sons into his area each time we went out hunting. He was the only one allowed to have a gun because he was the one that got drawn. As a matter of fact they encouraged him to take them. They even let one guy take his wife with him into his area. I hope they have not changed this rule now.


----------



## jkp (Jan 20, 2015)

Two phone calls with the same reply, no one allowed in the woods but the person drawn, but you are the fifth person to say they do allow it.  This does explain why when there are only 52 hunters on the PW hunt the trailers are still full though.  We'll decide last minute if we will risk it or not.


----------



## kelbro (Jan 21, 2015)

My son and I are planning on being there.


----------



## bulletless (Jan 25, 2015)

My hunting buddy and I got drawn but he cannot get off so I probably will not go by myself. :-(


----------



## Mark R (Jan 26, 2015)

jkp said:


> Two phone calls with the same reply, no one allowed in the woods but the person drawn, but you are the fifth person to say they do allow it.  This does explain why when there are only 52 hunters on the PW hunt the trailers are still full though.  We'll decide last minute if we will risk it or not.



The person anwering the phone and telling you that is not the one running the show on the island . I cant guarantee it but i have seem them be really nice about such before .


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 26, 2015)

bulletless said:


> My hunting buddy and I got drawn but he cannot get off so I probably will not go by myself. :-(



Look at this thread, you won't be by yourself


----------



## kelbro (Feb 2, 2015)

bulletless said:


> My hunting buddy and I got drawn but he cannot get off so I probably will not go by myself. :-(



Hey B, 

Check your email.


----------



## tlee22 (Feb 7, 2015)

How did the hunt go?


----------



## kelbro (Feb 7, 2015)

The hunt doesn't start until the 19th.


----------



## ktc286 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hunt time is getting close guys!  I'm ready to get on the island and get it started......


----------



## jkp (Feb 11, 2015)

Me too, but rain,and rain is a bad start.  High winds, and heavy rains may slow kilkenny down as they don't do bad weather.  So far the rain is on Tue. and Wed. if its going to rain lets get it out of the way one site says .5 to 1 in and another says .25 to .50.
J


----------



## ktc286 (Feb 12, 2015)

I hear you on the rain.  On one forecast I also saw a chance for a snow flurry on Thursday.  Low of 28 degrees.  Gonna be an interesting hunt!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 12, 2015)

The forecast I saw said ... a bunch of dead hogs, rain or shine!


----------



## ktc286 (Feb 13, 2015)

Semi-Pro said:


> The forecast I saw said ... a bunch of dead hogs, rain or shine!



I like your attitude Semi-Pro


----------



## jkp (Feb 13, 2015)

Semi-pro,
I hope your right.  After spending the week there on the PW hunt and only seeing one animal all week, I hope the change is coming.

  Those who were riding kilkenny on Tue. be aware there is a possibility of a gale warning and over an inch of rain with thunderstorms.


----------



## rlshunter (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is a little checklist I put together a few years ago after my first trip to Ossabaw to help remember stuff. See you guys out there.

•	Those cheap $5 camo rain ponchos. Gore-Tex only holds up only so much and when it rains out there it comes down.
•	Extra boots (goes along with all that rain)
•	Extra tarps (in case of rain again)
•	Thermacell (bring extra butane and pads with it) 
•	Bug Spray
•	Garbage bags to put your extra clothes in to keep them dry in case of some tent flooding (you may notice a rain pattern).
•	A flat of water
•	A good size cooler or 2 mid size. I tried rationing out a small amount of food and starved myself. Fill it with the block ice so it lasts longer or get some dry ice.
•	Food
•	Cooking items (foil, utensils, pots, pans, plates (plastic), stove cooking items)
•	Coffee cup
•	Cooking stove
•	Lantern
•	Extra propane
•	Matches
•	Game cleaning tools (they have a nice post to cut at)
•	Hunting Blind
•	Hunting Stool
•	Two camping chairs
•	Tent w/tarp for bottom
•	Cot
•	Sleeping Bag & pillow
•	Hunting Clothes
•	Latex gloves to wear under your hunting gloves. Those bugs tore my hands up bad one time
•	A good headnet. 
•	Bug Suit
•	Towel
•	Soap
•	Skinning knife
•	Saw
•	Your Firearm!


----------



## Designasaurus (Feb 15, 2015)

We have brought one of those heaters that you can mount on top of a 20 lb propane bottle & it makes it semi-comfortable sitting outside when it gets cold or wet at Ossabaw.  We have a screen house that we use for a cooking/eating/hanging out area.  So far we have only melted two holes in it with the heater.  I can't wait to go!  My son is predicting 7 hogs for us this time - our best was 14 for our group of 4.  I will be happy with whatever we get (or don't).


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 15, 2015)

Bad weather.... everyone still all in? Going down Wed morn.


----------



## jkp (Feb 15, 2015)

Semi-pro,
We'll still be there but kilkenny probably won't run on Tue. now with the gale warning.  See you on Wed.
J


----------



## ktc286 (Feb 17, 2015)

Leaving from Kilkenny was actually pretty decent today. Nice smooth ride over. Low tide made the boat loading and unloading tough, but that's what you get.  See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## tlee22 (Feb 18, 2015)

I heard that they got 50 mph wind guest there today.  That would blow your tent to kilkenny marine in 5 minutes.  I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Bama B (Feb 18, 2015)

You guys be careful making that crossing. Good luck with the hunt


----------



## GMARK (Feb 19, 2015)

I hope everyone stayed warm out there today!  My family and I live about 7 miles up the river from Ossabaw and my truck read 25 degrees at sunrise this morning.  BRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## mattech (Feb 19, 2015)

Very cold and windy here today. The water was pretty rough yesterday also. Still a fun hunt


----------



## oldfatbubba (Feb 21, 2015)

How many have been taken?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 21, 2015)

I got one about 90lbs. Loved every minute of that hunt. Could have shot more but only had room for one. Maybe 35-40 brought back to camp. I did not get an exact count, And we left early.


----------



## mattech (Feb 21, 2015)

Had a great time, execpet for the extreme cold. We were in the camo boat. I shot a couple I didn't recover and totally missed one. Saw about 20 hogs total and about a dozen deer.


----------

